# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey VI [Θάσος Ι]

## tsakonis

MVC-038F.JPG

MVC-006F.JPG

ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι και ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ πλοία που αποσύρθηκαν λόγω ηλικίας από τις γραμμές της Θάσου

----------


## tsakonis

Πρόκειται για την τελευταία ημέρα παραμονής του μάλλον πρώην ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι , πλοίου της ΑΝΕΘ , στην Θάσο . Στην φώτο φαίνεται και το ρυμουλκό που το συνόδευσε . Έχει κάποια σχετική τωρινή φώτο κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει ?

IMAG0062.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _Πωλ_ έφυγε από την χώρα μας τον _Απρίλιο 2010_, ρυμουλκούμενο (μαζί με το _Θάσος IV_) από το ρ/κ _Άγιος Νεκτάριος_ με (πρώτο) προορισμό την Καζαμπλάνκα στο Μαρόκο.
> 
> Δραστηριοποιείται πλέον στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα (Δυτ. Αφρική) για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων, με νέο όνομα το _Elobey VII_.
> 
> Έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1975_ (Builder : United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4983_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 7422855_.





> νομιζω οτι αυτοι ειχαν παρει και το ΘAΣΟΣ Ι και το ονομασαν Elobey VI


Σωστά. Το νέο όνομα του _Θάσος Ι_ στο εξωτερικό είναι _Elobey VI_ και δραστηριοποιείται όπως και το _Πωλ (Elobey VII)_ στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα (Δυτ. Αφρική) για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων. Γνωρίζοντας μάλιστα ότι και το πρώην _Ερέτρια_ φέρει επίσης παρόμοιο όνομα, _Elobey 1_, μπορούμε με σχετική ασφάλεια να υποθέσουμε ότι και άλλα πλοία μας ανοικτού τύπου που δραστηριοποιούνται επίσης στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα για την ίδια τεχνική εταιρεία (Θάσος IV - Aργοναύτης Τ - Χρήστος (Αίας) - Καμπέρος Ι) φέρουν επίσης παρόμοια ονόματα με διαφορετικό βέβαια "αριθμό".

Για την ιστορία, το _Θάσος Ι_ του _1975_, είχε κατασκευαστεί στο Πέραμα (Builder : United Shipping, Athens, Greece) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5050_ και φέρει _IMO 7422867_. 

Δεν μπορούμε τέλος, να μην αναφερθούμε στην πολύ μεγάλη σύμπτωση, τα _Θάσος Ι_ της Θάσου και _Πωλ_ του Ρίου που κατασκευάστηκαν και τα δύο το _1975_, στο  ίδιο ναυπηγείο και με τόσο κοντινούς αριθμούς νηολογίου και ΙΜΟ, να συνεχίζουν σαράντα χρόνια μετά μαζί σε μία μακρινή χώρα της Αφρικής, και μάλιστα με (σχεδόν) το ίδιο όνομα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Καμπέρος πιστεύω ονομάζεται Elobey XI.

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτά τα καραβάκια έχουν αποδειχτεί εφτάψυχα και έχουν πραγματικά κατακτήσει όλο τον πλανήτη. Μόνο στα νησιά του Ειρηνικού δεν θυμάμαι να έχουν φτάσει ελληνικές "παντόφλες"



> Για την ιστορία, το _Θάσος Ι_ του _1975_, είχε κατασκευαστεί στο Πέραμα (Builder : United Shipping, Athens, Greece)


Νομίζω οτι εννοούν τα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος (United Shipyards).

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Θάσος Ι στις 17-03-2009 δεμένο στον Πρίνο. Το πέτυχα εκεί όταν είχα ανέβει με το πρώτο ταξίδι του Θάσος VIII. Για όλους εσας τους φίλους των υπέροχων ανοικτών.

ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι 04 17-03-2009.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας δούμε το πλοίο στην πρώτη του φωτογραφία από την δυτική Αφρική. _Ιανουάριο 2014_, στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας, σε τεχνικά έργα για το αεροδρόμιο του νησιού. Από το flickr και τα φωτοάλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

Isla de Corisco - Guinea Ecuatorial_01-2014_01.jpg___Isla de Corisco - Guinea Ecuatorial_01-2014_02.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, μιας και δεν υπάρχουν στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου, ας κάνουμε παραπομπή σε δύο όμορφες καρτ ποστάλ που είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο κ. Πέππας στο γενικό θέμα των φέρρυ της Θάσου, και στις οποίες _1,_ _2,_ βλέπουμε το πλοίο στα πρώτα του χρόνια με την μορφή που είχε προ μετασκευών.

----------


## Panagiotis_30

Αφιξη "Θασος Ι" από Κεραμωτή. Ιούλιος 1991.

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλημέρα . Μήπως ξέρουμε τι μηχανές φοράει , την μέγιστη ταχύτητα και την χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες . Ευχαριστώ

----------

